# catching nice sized fish



## tim04 (Jun 26, 2002)

people hve been telling me theat there are some nice size reds in the surf at litchfield beach. My uestion is how can i catch them? 
I will be in pawleys Island area on june 29- july 7 

thanks 
Tim W


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Attach whole finger mullet to bottom or fishfinder rigs and throw it as far out into the breakers as you can. I'm not sure how much longer the reds will be around. Chances are you will catch sharks instead of reds, but you never know. That's why I always put a rig out for drum even though I know I'll prolly hook up with a shark.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

IM coming down there to south myrtle beach last 2 weeks in aug any sugestions on any good pier fishing day or night


----------

